# Radio-Buttons + Bestätigungs-Button



## Miami Vice (13. Juni 2006)

Das Erstellen von Radio-Buttons ist kein Problem:


```
<form action="input_radio.htm">
  <p>Geben Sie Ihre Zahlungsweise an:</p>
  <p>
    <input type="radio" name="Zahlmethode" value="Mastercard"> Mastercard<br>
    <input type="radio" name="Zahlmethode" value="Visa"> Visa<br>
    <input type="radio" name="Zahlmethode" value="AmericanExpress"> American Express
  </p>
</form>
```

Nun möchte ich noch einen "Bestätigen-Button" unter den Radio-Buttons haben.
Wie muss den der einzufügende Code für den Button aussehen?

Mit dem Klick auf den Button soll man auf eine weitere Unterseite kommen.
Eine Unterseite passend zum ausgewählten Radio-Button.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Kurz und bündig:

```
<input type="submit" value="Bestätigen">
```
Das Ziel hast Du ja schon im action angegeben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Miami Vice (14. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Kurz und bündig:
> 
> ...



Im "action"?
Wo genau befindet sich das?


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juni 2006)

Das action-Attribut befindet sich in der form-Elementdeklaration.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2006)

Miami Vice hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit dem Klick auf den Button soll man auf eine weitere Unterseite kommen.
> Eine Unterseite passend zum ausgewählten Radio-Button.



Mit HTML-Mitteln kannst du nicht  auf die Auswahl im Formular reagieren...du wirst immer zu der selben Seite gelangen....zu der, die im Formular als action definiert ist.

Um je nach Auswahl zu einer anderen Seite zu gelangen oder auf einer einzigen Seite je nach Auswahl etwas anderes auszugeben, benötigst du eine Skriptsprache...wie z.B. das clientseitige Javascript oder das serverseitige PHP.

Denkbar ist auch eine serverseitige Umleitung, falls du das Formular per GET sendest...also die Auswahl im Formular über die URL übermittelt wird.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2006)

*grrrr* Und warum musste ich das Thema nun neu abonnieren?!
Als das Thema gestern Nacht aus meinen Abo's verschwunden war, dachte ich eigentlich dass der Thread (aus welchen Gründen auch immer  ) gelöscht wurde und habe mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert.
Wenn Sven nun nicht gepostet hätte und das Thema somit auch nicht in den neusten Forum-Beiträgen aufgetaucht währe (Themenüberschrift kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor), währe es mir wahrscheinlich garnicht aufgefallen.
Tagsüber tut sich hier ja mehr, so dass das Thema auch schnell wieder aus den neusten Forum-Beiträgen verschwindet.


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2006)

:suspekt:
Probiers mal hiermit:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/subscription.php?do=removesubscription&t=247130


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Juni 2006)

@Sven, ja, dass habe ich schon gemacht (hat auch funktioniert)..... aber warum musste ich es denn machen (erneut abonnieren)?
Das Thema war ja schon abonniert..... und dann auf einmal verschwunden.  
Das Problem ist halt dass ich bei der Vielzahl meiner Postings bzw. der abonnierten Themen nicht unbedingt mitbekomme wenn ein Thema mal aus meinen Abo's verschwindet.
Der Leidtragende ist dann natürlich der Hilfesuchende.  
Über die Ursache des verschwindens lässt sich nur spekulieren (Datenbankfehler, Bug in der Foren Software etc.) und wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht nachvollziehen lassen.
Bleibt also nur zu hoffen dass es nicht so häufig vorkommt.


----------



## Miami Vice (15. Juni 2006)

Hat denn jemand mal einen Beispiels-PHP-Code?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Juni 2006)

Miami Vice hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat denn jemand mal einen Beispiels-PHP-Code?


Jo...

```
Moin, du hast als Zahlmethode 

<?php
echo (isset($_GET['Zahlmethode'])) ? $_GET['Zahlmethode'] :'Nix';
?>

gewählt
```


----------

